# Knee VERY swollen, miserable



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I would almost consider this an emergency vet situation OR I would bring your dog into the vet the very minute they open tomorrow morning and just demand that they see her. When a dog is in this kind of pain, they need to be seen sooner rather than later (which I know you know, I just like stating the obvious .

Can you give her the metacam now, or is it too close to her last dose? It sounds like she's in a lot of pain.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy didn't act like that when she tore either of her ACL's. She was hurting at the time of the initial tear, but after a day she was okay, just not using her leg.

Are you sure something isn't broken? I'm pretty sure Daisy's knees weren't swollen either. 

I'd be concerned and would definitely get her into the vet soon. Do you have some pain meds? If not, I might consider giving her some aspirin.

Oh, just read that she's on Metacam. I don't understand then, if she's on pain meds right now, why she's still hurting so much.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Can you give her an aspirin for pain and swelling? It has been a while since I've had to give it so I don't recall the dosing but it worked well on my Cedah girl in her old age.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Her next dose of Metacam is due at breakfast tomorrow, but I've been playing with giving her an extra dose this evening....

I'm nervous about giving her aspirin - I'm reading warnings saying don't use with other Nsaids (which Metacam is) and to not give within a week of surgery, which we are hoping she will be able to have this week. 

I'm definitely taking her tomorrow, but tonight is sad


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It is so hard to see them hurting. Hope Sophie is able to get in to the vet early tomorrow. Please keep us posted on how she is doing.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks all for your thoughts. I think the icing helped at least some.....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Good thoughts for a quiet night for Sophie.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Robbie had no pain and definitely no swelling after the initial injury when he tore his acl.

I really think you need to take her to the ER for an xray, swelling and that much pain makes me think it's broken, not a ligament tear.


----------



## vertiman (Jun 17, 2009)

The swelling is not indicative of a ligament tear, I have to agree with others. Is she running a temperature? If so I'd take her to the ER, otherwise have her seen ASAP in the morning. Any good vet will make emergency time for the symptoms you've described I'm sure.

Good luck and sending good vibes to you and Sofie!


----------



## Alfie's mom (Apr 26, 2011)

I hope she gets better so soon... as you said i wouldn't give her Aspirin a week before surgery b/c it will defeat coagulation and will definitely cause over bleeding... can u tell me the dosage of painkiller she is on now? anyway tramadol can help her so much if you have at home and doesn't have any intractions with metacam or coagulation... my thoughts and prayers are with you and sophie...


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I am taking Sophie in to the vet this afternoon. They very much wanted to see her as well. Poor girl. She did seem to be doing a bit better this morning, and I was able to give her more Metacam. Thanks everyone, and I'll let you know what we find out!

I'm leaning towards the traditional surgery at this point - the others seem so invasive. But I'd love to hear your thoughts.....


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, my. Let us know soon. When Duke tore his acl it wasn't anything like this and it was a complete rupture.

My bet is on an infection. I hope you get her seen this morning.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Ah poor Sophie... hope you get help for her at the vet. 

That does not sound how Max was when she tore either of her knees. Heck Maxine barely limped. Of course everyone has a different pain threshold. Swelling sounds more like a break to me too. However I am not a vet, don't even play one on TV. 

Hope you and Sophie get the answers you need.


----------



## vertiman (Jun 17, 2009)

Thinking good thoughts for Sophie today, hope it's nothing too serious!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Looking for an update on Sophie.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi all - Thanks for your good thoughts and prayers. Please keep them coming. Sophie has a soft tissue sarcoma, cancer. My heart is breaking. We will be heading to the University of Wisconsin-Madison Vet Hospital soon to get an MRI to know how far it has spread. It is looking like the best case scenario would be that it has not spread out of her leg and amputation will allow her to have a full life. Please pray for my sweet girl.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh, no, I am so very sorry for this news !!! Prayers coming your way for your Sophie.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry to read of your girl, Sophie's diagnosis. Lots of healing thoughts and prayers coming to both of you!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry.... prayers being sent to Sophie, you and your family


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh No! What devastating news. I am so very sorry. You and Sophie be in our thoughts. Fingers crossed it has not spread. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Hi all - Thanks for your good thoughts and prayers. Please keep them coming. Sophie has a soft tissue sarcoma, cancer. My heart is breaking. We will be heading to the University of Wisconsin-Madison Vet Hospital soon to get an MRI to know how far it has spread. It is looking like the best case scenario would be that it has not spread out of her leg and amputation will allow her to have a full life. Please pray for my sweet girl.


 
OH NO!!!!! I'm so so sorry. Prayers coming your way that it's completely contained. I hope you can get to the U of W vet hospital quickly. Please keep us posted. Hugs to you and ear rubs to sweet Sophie.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh  I was hoping for a break   You poor dear, were you expecting anything like this at all? I'm so sorry, you must feel so bad, so shocked.

I didn't think it sounded like an ACL injury, but cancer never occurred to me.


----------



## TheGoldenDream (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh no! I'm so sorry. We will keep her in our prayers. I hope it hasn't spread and that her pain will be alleviated soon!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Special Thoughts For A Special Girl
NorCal Pack


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so terribly sorry, I read the thread from the beginning out of curiousity to see what was going on with her, and I certainly didn't expect this...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

You can have swelling with an ACL injury. You can also add tramadol for pain with the metacam.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I missed the next post, I am so sorry.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Can you insist on adding tramadol or a Fentanyl Patch?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry, Steph! My thoughts and prayers are with you and Sophie.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Sending good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks - Yes, they added tramadol for her, along with the Metacam. I hope that helps to make her more comfortable. Her appointment wore her out, she has been sleeping on my lap since we got home. Thanks for your continued prayers.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I just want to rail at the universe! I hope you get a lot of good news at the specialist!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry - Talk about wanting to rail at the universe... I have SO CAREFULLY made every single decision for Sophie. I followed the safer vaccination schedules, I obsessively researched every food that went into her body, I only fed her the best treats, I bought the best deer antlers, and bones only from our local meat market because I knew where they were coming from. All of this, and it doesn't matter.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

The only consolation you have in that is that you can't blame yourself. Sometimes I think it's easier when we can.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Is Sophie only 3 years old? Am I reading this right?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Awwww...just reading this, I am so sorry. Lots of prayers and good thoughts coming Sophie's way.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, she just turned 3 on March 30. The vet said that he sees a spike in this when dogs are between 2-3 years and 7-8 years old.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh my goodness, I am so sorry. What heartbreaking news. You and Sophie are in our thoughts. Please keep us posted on your sweet girl.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, I definitely didn't expect this. I'm sorry, and I hope you'll catch it before it spreads. Give Sophie lots of special love.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear the bad news. That was my first thought when I started reading your post because of my experience with my Beau and his osteosarcoma. I hope you are able to come up with a plan to keep your Sophie happy and going strong for a very long time. Thinking positive thoughts for you and your special girl. Hang in there!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks to all - The vet really thought her bone looked fine, based on x-ray. I hope that "good" news continues to hold out for her. I had no idea that this was a possibility. It hit me from left field.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Thanks to all - The vet really thought her bone looked fine, based on x-ray. I hope that "good" news continues to hold out for her. I had no idea that this was a possibility. It hit me from left field.


It would me too. Totally shocking, especially with such a young dog. Hugs to you and your family and of course sweet Sophie.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

We named her Sophie because she looked so sweet, we wanted a name to go with "Sweet....." and Sweet Sophie it was. She's been asleep on my lap for almost 2 hours now. I just don't want to believe this.

My poor husband - She is HIS baby..... (mine too, but he worships the ground she walks on)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Enjoy your golden lap warmer today and hopefully you will hear more promising news from the university vets.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Can you insist on adding tramadol or a Fentanyl Patch?


I saw later in the thread that you did have tramadol, but I wanted to second the idea of being proactive in pain management. This kind of cancer can be very painful (as you've already seen) and Sophie can't ask for what she needs.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Sorry - Talk about wanting to rail at the universe... I have SO CAREFULLY made every single decision for Sophie. I followed the safer vaccination schedules, I obsessively researched every food that went into her body, I only fed her the best treats, I bought the best deer antlers, and bones only from our local meat market because I knew where they were coming from. All of this, and it doesn't matter.


Guilt is a really normal feeling, but please understand that you cannot control cancer. It does not appear because you made a mistake in what you fed or where you went or how you filtered the water. It's nobody's fault. It happens for reasons we cannot understand and because of factors we cannot control.

Remind yourself of this. What you _can_ control is the respect and love you give your dog as you take her through this journey. 

Be proactive with pain management, spoil her rotten, and keep us posted on what the vets say. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks - I have already given her Tramadol. She has been sleeping very soundly. The vet seemed to think she wasn't in pain. He did a lot of manipulation of her knee and leg and she didn't whimper, wince, or flinch. He said she is limping/holding her foot up because the swelling is causing a nerve(s) to be pinched and limiting the amount she can, if any, bend her knee. That being said, I still asked for the Tramadol and he was happy to give it. This doesn't feel real to me at all. I'm in shock.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

My heart is aching for you. I hate that Sophie has sarcoma. It isn't fair. 

Sending lots of love and prayers for all of you.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness, I am so so sorry to hear this news. 

Please keep us posted on Sophie. Prayers that you caught it early enough and she lives a long, healthy, active life!!

Big hugs!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

This isn't fair....That's exactly what I keep saying.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am so sorry. Sophie is way too young for cancer. We will be praying for all of you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh Steph, I just saw this on FB and I am so sick and heartbroken for you. I pray TX or amputation is an answer for her to have a long healthy life. Keep us updated. Hugs to sweet Sophie and you.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hope you get some rest tonight so you can get cracking on Sophie's next steps.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sophie_Mom said:


> This isn't fair....That's exactly what I keep saying.


I so agree! It is not fair for Sophie or you.

I hope the treatment, whether it's amputation or chemo or radiation, gets rid of it.

You and Sophie are in my thoughts and prayers.

I do know of a Pug with osteosarcoma who had his front leg amputated, and he did very well for another 5-7 years. He was around 15 when they finally had to release him to the Bridge, as he was just so old and failing because of his age.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie Mom*

Sophie Mom

Praying for Sophie and you and your hubby.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good thoughts and prayers to you and Sophie!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Steph I am SO sorry... now I really wish it was a ccl or break. Hope they can get the dastardly stuff out of her. I will keep you in my thoughts. Three is WAY too young. 

So unfair {{hugs}}


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

So sorry to read the news about your Sophie girl. Ruby is 3 and I really can't imagine having to go through something like this at such a young age. We will be with you through this journey for any support and strength you need. My thoughts are with you right now.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

OMG! I was not expecting anything like this!!! I'm so sorry you're now embarking on a journey that you never dreamed you'd be going on. Bless your heart.

Many of us know the kick in the gut feeling you're experiencing. The world stops spinning and yet things keep going on. I have no experience with this kind of cancer, but you're doing a great job. Just remember, you and your husband know her best. You can read her signs if she is in pain or off a bit.

Please keep us informed as to what transpires. Again, I'm just so, so sorry! I pray that it's not spread.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I too am shocked and saddened by Sophie's diagnosis. I am praying that you get positive news from the UW vets.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Hi all - Thanks for your good thoughts and prayers. Please keep them coming. Sophie has a soft tissue sarcoma, cancer. My heart is breaking. We will be heading to the University of Wisconsin-Madison Vet Hospital soon to get an MRI to know how far it has spread. It is looking like the best case scenario would be that it has not spread out of her leg and amputation will allow her to have a full life. Please pray for my sweet girl.


I'm so shocked. Sophie is so young. C and I are sending many hugs and slobbers and strength for you all.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh my goodness, this is so hard to wrap _my_ head around. I can only imagine how you all are coping. I am so very sorry that Sophie has been diagnosed with cancer. Wow. That poor little stoic girl.

I will pray that the MRI shows that the cancer in contained. Please give her lots of kisses from me.

I remember last summer coming on the forum and hoping to see pictures of Sawyer and Sophie - they remain two of my favourites on the forum.

I pray sweet Sophie will be OK ... better than OK 

My heart goes out to you and your family 

Kim


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I really appreciate all of your positive thoughts. Too many of you can relate to how I woke up this morning, praying that it wasn't real. She just looks so sad. This whole thing is breaking my heart. Of course, my head is spinning and I had a million other questions for my vet this morning. The vet we typically see, the one we saw yesterday, doesn't work on Tuesdays. They are all wonderful though. I have left a message for another, but she is in surgery this morning, so I'll have to wait. I tried really hard not to cry when I called, I failed. 

Sophie's appetite is still really good and I gave her many treats last night. She is loving the Fromm Parmesan Cheese cookies. She had lost 4 pounds in the past month, so I'm not terribly worried about her weight right now. I know I may have to reign that in depending on what happens next.

Is it pretty much consensus that a tripod pup lives a life as happy and active as they once were? We are trying to come to grips with that possibility. It's not a selfish choice, is it? To take part of her to keep her here with us? She's so sad right now, I just can't imagine her being happy again. It breaks my heart.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

A tripod can indeed be every bit as happy as any other pupper. In fact one vet I know says that dogs are born with 3 legs and a spare. She would be your same sweet Sophie as a tri as she is now.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Tripods can definitely live a normal life. Colonel certainly did-and he was a Pug, missing a front leg (Pugs are front heavy, unlike Goldens). He was also older, around 10, when his leg was amputated. He did great and died of old age at age 15 or so.

If it's her best shot, I'd go for and not look back.

Keeping both of you in my prayers.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Amputation is not selfish at all. Three legged dogs are as happy as any other dog. Have Sophie talk to Tuff if she has any questions. Stay strong.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Go visit some of Alan's posts about his Tuff dog. You will be inspired :heartbeat

It is a hard thing to adjust to though ... for you. I think Sophie may have a much easier time of it. As long as she gets plenty of those parmesan cheese cookies  

Thinking of you today, I hope with everything in me that this is treatable. I am having a real tough time accepting this diagnosis at her young age ... I feel so bad for you.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

My worry is that Sophie is by no means a "tough dog." She is a sweet and gentle spirit who is pretty meek and timid. If she were tougher, I think I'd feel better. All she wants right now is to be close to us, to be petted and loved. She barely even wants to walk away from us when she goes outside to use the bathroom. The poor girl lives for her walks and playing ball - neither of which she has been able to do in weeks.

I talked to the vet and she was very nice and took plenty of time to talk, but she really can't tell me anything. Until we get the cytology report back, she doesn't have any more details to share. What we learn next is very dependent on what we DO next. I'm not good at being patient. At all. I just want to help her. What a helpless feeling.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*

Steph

You and Sophie are in my prayers!
Does Sophie like to be brushed? If so, she would probably enjoy that or just cuddling!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm sorry I'm just reading all of this and it's breaking my heart. I'm so sorry to hear about Sophie. When is the next visit to find out more? Gosh, this is just so sad. Hugs from Cathy and Gunner


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I just caught up with your thread and I am so sorry for the diagnosis. I completely understand the hardship of waiting for more tests and results. Tripods do get along just fine, they don't realize they have 3 legs, it is a lot harder for the people seeing their love that way initially. There is a lab mix around our area that had his front leg removed due to bone cancer at 4yrs, just turned 13, and doing extremely well. Try and stay positive, miracles do happen!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She will do great on three! And since dogs carry their weight on their shoulders she will probably not even notice missing a rear leg.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry... this is my worst fear for my goldens. Cancer, I can handle with an older dog who has lived a full life. Cancer in a young dog is godawful.  That said, I'm so glad that the news has been tentatively positive about removing the tumor. I'm so glad you caught this early.

Why do they need to amputate the leg if the tumor hasn't gone to the bone?


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

They believe (hard to say without more tests) that the tumor is in her soft tissue. They said that if they are successful in removing ALL of the tumor that she would have a really great prognosis. If the tumor would return, it typically returns much more aggressively. We really don't know yet, we have to wait to get more definitive results. I hate waiting!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Just wanted you to know...you and Sophie are in my thoughts and prayers. Can't stop thinking about you :-(


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

So, then, I'm a little confused. Is it a possibility that the tumor could be removed and NOT the whole leg? That would be awesome! If I'm reading this right and it has not gone into the bone that might be an option. Forgive me if I'm not quite understanding.

This, however :smooch: is my "tough love" for you - mom. It's very likely that Sophie is picking up on your "sad vibes" right now. What you MUST do for your girl while you wait is probably the toughest thing so far and that is to act as if nothing is wrong. Of course her leg is uncomfortable and quite possibly painful and she also could be a little doped up, but she doesn't know she has cancer and is wondering what the sadness is all about. They are so perceptive that you must remain upbeat with her. I know how hard that is, believe me, I know.

And, even though a sweet, gentle spirit - they are much tougher than we give them credit for. You wait and see - she'll be very strong when need be.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

From my reading, the issue with this cancer is not that it spreads to the bone but that it can send out "fingers" and does not always have easily discernible margins.

If Sophie's cancer can be caught before that happens, whether through amputation, excision of the tumor and/or some kind of chemo/radiation, it sounds as though her prognosis would be very good indeed.

Colonel, the Pug who lost his front leg, had an aggressive form of osteosarcoma in the lower part of his front leg. After consulting with the vets at the UW, Patti made the decision to amputate the whole front leg, just in case. Even though it was a front leg, and Colonel was an elderly Pug, he did great and the cancer never came back  He was a grand old man and lived a wonderful, long life doing all the things he loved (just a little slower on some of them).


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Based on what our vet said yesterday, he believed that her bone was not affected and that it was in her soft tissue. He discussed amputation, but didn't really discuss removing just a tumor from her leg. That being said, he didn't want to say too much because he wanted to wait until he got more specifics from the cytologist and have an MRI at UW-Madison. Admittedly, he was doing a certain amount of speculation. I would be elated if they could save her AND her leg.

You are right - She definitely knows that we are sad and that she is getting a tremendous amount of kid glove treatment. I appreciate the tough love and I think you are right. I need to act "normal" around her so she doesn't get further confused. I'd be in Madison today if I wasn't being held to waiting through the proper steps. Maybe a week or two "really doesn't make a difference" in medical speak, but it's killing my heart.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Waiting is the hardest part of all, I think. Just not knowing. I only had to wait a day with Daisy, wondering if she had cancer, but what a long day that was  I can't imagine waiting 2 weeks.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very sorry for you and Sophie. I sure hope and pray for a good prognosis and much more good time with her.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

I just wanted you to now that we are thinking about you two and send positive thoughts your way......


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I, too, just got caught up with this thread. I am so sorry to hear of Sophie's diagnosis. 

Please know that our thoughts are with you and your family at this time. 

Sending prayers to beautiful Sophie.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thinking positive thoughts for you and Sophie. I know how devastating and stressful it can be when you get that cancer diagnosis. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh my god, I just caught up with this thread. I am stunned. I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through. Sending you and Sophie lots of strength and prayers while you get through this tough time. Give her a big ol hug from me and Ranger and know that we are thinking and hoping the best for you both.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Really having some success focusing on "She is going to be alright." Suddenly, it feels right to think that. I'm sure I'll have more shifts, but for now, I'm feeling it very strongly. I'm sure some of that comes from all of your support and good thoughts and wishes here.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

She is young and strong!! If her leg needs to be amputated to save her life, she should do well! Look at Tuff Dog!! There is so much hope!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

She's going to town on that bone I brought home for her.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Just getting a chance to read through this thread...  Big big hugs... we're all here for you!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just caught up with this thread and am sending you lots of good thoughts and prayers for Sophie.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I just saw this diagnosis, and I'm so sorry! I hope the trip to the university goes well and that they can shed some light onto your situation. I'll be keeping Sophie in my thoughts!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow... was not expecting to hear that when I opened this thread! I'm so sorry for Sophie's diagnosis. I'm praying for the best outcome with the MRI and surgeries... Stay strong and know that we are all thinking of you, your fam and of course Sweet Sophie!!!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of the diagnosis.

Keeping you and Sophie in my thoughts. Lots of cuddles from Japan for Sophie.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Sending healing energy and prayers for Sophie and for you,
Lucy


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just seeing this after seeing the candle thread - I went and lit a candle; many, many thoughts and prayers are being said for Sophie and you and her dad.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sending many prayers for Sophie.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I too am just seeing this. Saying lots of prayers, keeping all fingers crossed, and sending out positive thoughts for a successful outcome for Sophie. Hugs to you too, as you help your girl through this part of her journey.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm just catching up on this and am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you, Sophie, and your whole family.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I missed when you see the specialist. Please let us know when you have news!
Lots of prayers and hugs.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I was wondering the same Deb. Sure hope they can see her quickly and get on a treatment plan.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Checking*

Checking in and praying.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I am not sure when we will be going to UW-Madison yet. My vet took a needle aspiration and sent it off. We are expecting to get the official cytology report back tomorrow or Friday. Clearly, I am praying for tomorrow. After they get the results back, they will call UW-Madison to set up our appointments. He said they are very good about getting people in quickly, probably within about a week. I'm hoping for next week. My boss has already pre-approved whatever days I will need off (LOVE her!). Trust me, as soon as they will take us, we will be there! The not knowing and waiting is certainly the worst part for me. Thank you all so much for your continued thoughts, prayers, and strength. I am definitely feeling it. I haven't cried at all today. I am feeling strong that she WILL get better, it's just a matter of what we need to do to get her there. Please keep them coming.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Just catching up on Sophie, I am so sorry, but miracles happen every day.
I will keep your family and Sophie in my prayers. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

Poor Sophie.... Im so sorry - wishing her (and you) all the best. You have to keep remembering....... SHES YOUNG!!! SHE CAN BEAT THIS!!! 

Lots of extra belly rubs for your girl.......


----------



## TheGoldenDream (Feb 25, 2008)

She is young and healthy, (aside from this little trip up) continue believing she will be fine! That sweet golden heart is well loved by a wonderful family who believes in her. She knows that and just having that is healing.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this. Praying hard that this is just a speed bump in the road of life, and Sweet Sophie will continue to enjoy many, many more years of your love.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Praying for miracles for you and your girl Sophie!! Lots of healing thoughts and prayers being sent for you.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I hope sweet Sophie is doing well today. 

How has Sawyer been handling all this? I know sometimes their dog-family also senses something is amiss.

Prayers continue for Sophie. HOpefully you get the lab results tomorrow. Fingers crossed.

Glad you're keeping your spirits up - that is going to make such a huge difference. Your boss also sounds wonderful 

Kim


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your Sophie. Sending good thoughts her way...


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I started a new thread, but will post this on the old one as well. 

The vet got the results back and called this evening. A day early. Sophie has cancer. I know that I knew that, but I didn't *know* that. Now I know for certain. It is a malignant sarcoma. Because they did a needle aspiration, rather than a biopsy, they can't tell me which particular kind. But they said it really doesn't matter. There is one very bad type that is rare, and even rarer to show up in the leg, that would spread quickly and aggressively. But that would be rare. The other kinds don't tend to spread quickly. When/if they spread, they spread like tentacles branching off of the head or mass. Because we would need a CT scan or MRI to determine where the cancer has gone, it wouldn't make sense to biopsy it at this point. He believes amputation will be the best option for her, but is deferring to UW-Madison. They would be able to do the amputation here locally, but feels that having it done there would be better, as they'd be working from their own tests, etc. rather than having him get information second hand. Getting clear margins is essential. It is good news that it is not bone cancer. The vet said he'd call and refer us in the morning.

I talked to Mac (Doolin), our breeder after the vet. Mac suggested that I call myself (he knows what a persistent pest I can be!) or even possibly show up as a walk-in. He has been very supportive and is devastated about Sophie. I called and listened to the after-hours message and hung up - choice #3 was if I had emergency questions that could not wait for business hours. Five minutes later, I called again and pushed #3. 

I spoke with an exceptionally kind woman that scheduled us for an oncology appointment tomorrow morning at 9:30. I'm sure the fact that I was bawling didn't hurt. I am so grateful that she took the appointment. She couldn't guarantee that we'd get a CT scan or MRI tomorrow, but she also said that didn't mean that we wouldn't get one. We will get the ball rolling on Sophie's recovery tomorrow. As bad as this is, at least we will be doing SOMETHING for her starting tomorrow. 

My husband is going to be the one to take her. With kids and Sawyer, we can't both possibly go. He is so so sad, but he is able to remain clearer and more focused than I am right now. I'm a mess. He will keep me posted constantly. My parents live in Madison, so if he would need to stay or be there again tomorrow, he could be. Our greatest hope at this point is that they will be keeping her to do her surgery and get her on the road to recovery. 

Sawyer definitely knows something is up. He has pretty much stopped trying to entice her to play and has been very respectful. My lap usually belongs to him and Sophie is happy to be by my husband on or on the corner of the couch. Lately, she has been very clingy to me, so he has been pushed off a bit. I feel bad, but she is the one that needs me the most right now. We have snuck him out to do walks and play ball, but he is missing his sister. It's hard to divide attention when you are afraid that your time with one may be tragically limited.

Please keep us in your prayers tomorrow and throughout. Thanks.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you will be in my thoughts and prayers all day tomorrow. I will be praying that an amputation is a total cure for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

I will be praying, too!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll be thinking of you guys tomorrow. I would be a mess too....I'm just still in shock that this is her actual diagnosis. I was holding out hope that it was a mistake or they switched her records with another dog. Fingers crossed they'll get her into surgery and you can start moving forward on her recovery.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

This is a lot for you. You're running on automatic, I know how that goes. 

You're going to be okay :heartbeat


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Thinking of you... gentle hugs for Sophie


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

What a difficult time is for you and your husband, not to mention Sophie. It is never easy to make decisions about how to treat cancer, but it must be more difficult to make them for a beloved fur person who can't make her wishes known. Or maybe she does, with every wag of her tail.

Should the need arise, here is a link to a variety of "assistive devices" that might help:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-breed-standard/92648-assistive-devices.html. For my ailing senior, we find the HelpEmUp harness to be an essential element in our ability to help him stand up and especially to move up and down stairs safely. Step units, ramps, and even doggie wheel chairs are on this list.

Our fur people are a lot tougher than we are, you know. They don't think about what used to be and they don't worry about tomorrow. They stay firmly rooted in the moment: love my Mom and Dad, what's for dinner, where's my ball, need to GO, what's for dinner, who's available to rub my head, what's for dinner?! Love my people!!!

With healing thoughts and prayers for Sophie and your family,
Lucy


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Okay, then. A plan of attack tomorrow. That's good. Moving forward is good. She's strong and young and will heal very quickly. It's good, too, that your husband will have that time with her on the drive and be there for the appt. Are you going to conference a call during the appt? That way you can ask questions as well.

I'll be praying.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Good idea on the conference call. Yes, we will try to do that.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Lots of prayers being sent for Sophies appointment today. My thoughts are with you all, update when you can.


----------

